# instructional videos-yang jian hou 13 essences and yang zhen duo triple set



## bigfootsquatch (May 11, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yang-Jianhou-Ta...8703711QQihZ014QQcategoryZ79779QQcmdZViewItem

what do you guys think of that? no subtitles for those who may buy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Complete-Yang-S...7327149QQihZ014QQcategoryZ79779QQcmdZViewItem

I have the Sun Style set from the same company with Sun Jian Yun. Form instructional and Sword form along with  "appreciation" dvd. It is very good. I could only imagine the Yang set would be just as good, and is much cheaper than the yang family site's version, AND you get the 49 form. You can also get the sword form dvd for about 13-15 dollars.


----------



## East Winds (May 12, 2007)

bigfootsquatch,

I have this set. It is just a DVD version of the three volume video that was originally produced. The translation is appalling. At leat on the original video you had Coach Christopher Pei of the US Wushu Academy translating, who could understand the nuances of what Yang Zhen Duo was explaining. This guy just does a straight translation and you get such gems as "The thirteen pithy postures". That said, if you turn the sound down, you have some good stuff at a good price. The sword and Sabre DVD's suffer from the same translator, but again if you want Traditional Yang Taijiquan as it is being transmitted today, this is the stuff for you.

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yang-Jianhou-Ta...8703711QQihZ014QQcategoryZ79779QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> what do you guys think of that? no subtitles for those who may buy
> 
> ...


 
I can get then cheaper than that, kind of, if you do not include the price of the trip to China. 

I will have to look for the Yang Jianhou Tai Chi 13 Essence the next time I am there, thanks for posting this.

I picked up a few different Yang family DVDs but I am not sure if they are the same as you posted. However all are in Chinese, no English and no subtitles.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 12, 2007)

The latest (and as you say certainly pricey) dvd's they are offering at the Yang family site are in English. Master Yang Jun speaks pretty good English, however he speaks a bit fast as he is teaching the form. I sense he has a good attitude and he likes to demonstrate applications. Here is part of the advertising copy. 

A 190 minute instructional DVD performed by Master Yang Jun. Instruction presented in English and includes applications. Professionally produced. All Regions.

There is also a long lecture, pickable from the main menu, about the 10 requirements for performing Yang tai chi. I have not listened to all of it. I am enjoying listening to him talk about it.  

So if language is an issue, saving up and popping for the Yang Jun one might be better. Whether or not you like the way he does the form, of course, is another issue. You would get to see his applications. I found them OK so far. 

I don't know about the one that shows the thirteen animals. If you are interested in surviving Yang family sets from earlier Yang masters, Sifu Mancuso at Plum Publications discusses a few. I am thinking about getting "Wisdom Fist". 

http://www.plumpub.com/sales/vcd/coll_TCyang1.htm

good luck!


----------



## East Winds (May 14, 2007)

TaiChiTJ, 

I agree about the Yang Jun DVD. It is expensive but it is beautifully produced. The explanations are concise and clear. It is an excellent learning DVD. And of course the 10 essences are an integral part of the Yang Family Form. Any Yang form that does not have these 10 essences quite simply isn't Yang stryle.

Very best wishes


----------

